# Fargo ND area taxidermist ratings



## btofte (Nov 7, 2011)

anyone recommend a Fargo ND area taxidermist with quality work fair price and quicker 
turn around on completed whitetail buck shoulder mount


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

My uncle gets his taxidermy done by a guy in Casselton. Don't know the guy, but know he's pretty fair as far as price. I think his deer head from last year was $450 or something. And the mounts he's gotten back look pretty darn good, too.


----------



## btofte (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Bill Kitzman in West Fargo did a shoulder mount for me in 2006 for slightly under $500.
I'd give him a five star!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Shaug, I don't know how the meat thing works, but one of the best steaks I have had was at Jack Creek Saloon in Enis, Montana. A local ranch delivered meat three times a week.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

If they are any good, chances are they will be busy, and not cheap, good and cheap, and fast do not go together.

J&K did one for us from last season I thikn it was about $500 and they do good work, droped it off last november, picked it up in September.


----------



## Sam I am (Jan 16, 2011)

I've had a couple of things done with Jer's Taxidermy in Fargo...he's in the yellow pages. Can't comment on the pricing as I haven't gone anywhere else. I've seen some BIG deer in his shop.

Jer's Wildlife Taxidermy
321 Elmwood Ave S Fargo, ND 58103

(701) 371-8979


----------

